# How long before the hair grows back to its former glory???



## hueyeats

Roman got all his hair cut off into a 1 inch fuzz 
(hair is real soft though like touching a silky teddy bear) 


































But hubby is now "fussing"... 
(cause he really loves Roman's coat till we matt it up from 2 river walks & that "conditioning"... next time we will just "suck up the blown fur dry" from a shopvac per groomer's tip) 

as to how long before Roman's hair grow back???


----------



## BubbaMoose

Don't know, I only have short haired dogs. He looks so much smaller with his new haircut. Still adorable though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hueyeats

^^^ITA... Yah he does look small (and even puppy-like).

He is still long... but lean & mean now.
And we wondered why he could be so fast on his feet (when we originally thought him puggy).
Lost a bit of the winter weight and has that "summer" fasting diet (self regulating I heard).


----------



## BubbaMoose

Haha, definitely not chubby. I love his tail!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks BubbaMoose.


----------



## CptJack

The length will depend on where in the growing cycle it was, when it was cut. Probably 3-6 months. 

Back to the condition that it was in? A year or more, if ever.

There's a reason you do not shave down double coated dogs.


----------



## Emily1188

CptJack said:


> Back to the condition that it was in? A year or more, if ever.


Yeah...  Hopefully his guard hairs will come back in strong. It seems to help if they're young and still developing their full coat, as opposed to an adult with guard hairs that are several years old. 

Take care not to let him overheat as he won't be able to regulate his body temp well without his natural protection.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I know someone who shaved their Shepherd cross and it took almost two years before he had a decent coat again. The soft undercoat seemed to grow faster than the nice guard hairs that give them the longer coat.


----------



## luv mi pets

My brother shaves his chow/retriever mix yearly in the spring and by fall the hair is all grown back as if the dog never got a haircut. His dog has more of the retriever hair than the chow hair. His dog is so much cooler without that long coat in the summers of Texas. He had a shep/husky mix prior to this dog and he did the same thing with the same results. I now a client who shaves their lab and love it because it does cut down on the hair in the house. They have done this for the last 4 years and the dog grows back its hair like it was before the shave. I know it sometimes does take awhile for some dogs to grow back their hair. I also used to shave my collie and my sheltie when I had those two dogs. Lesson learned: long-haired dogs are not the best choice for hassle free farm dogs. I will say I never had a problem with the hair growing back in either one of those dogs. Hopefully before the first flakes of snow fly, Roman will be back to his furry self. He looks so small and young with the new hair do. It looks nice.


----------



## Willowy

I clipped Penny down a couple months ago, and had to do it again last week because it was growing back too fast and it's still hot until September. She's way cooler with her fur clipped down. . .I've never understood the argument that they're cooler with all that fur? More insulation + body heat really shouldn't = cooler. Unless dogs have magic interior air conditioning . But anyway, by winter his fur should be back to what most people would see as normal. Probably not show quality but regular people won't see the difference.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Had a sammy cross and shaved him every year when we were in GA,,, it take a full spring to winter to grow back in and he always grew the guard hairs back in.. nothing about his coat ever changed from shaving him..


----------



## hueyeats

Thanks everyone.



PatriciafromCO said:


> Had a sammy cross and shaved him every year when we were in GA,,, it take a full spring to winter to grow back in and he always grew the guard hairs back in.. nothing about his coat ever changed from shaving him..


Yah, per the Pyr thread as well since this is a regular "summer topic" for all the Pyr owners who frequent there. .
It confirms what PatruciafrimCO says.
Roman's "puppy cut" is actually a regular cut for double coated long hair breed in the summer.
Many pyr owners does it.

Guard hair do grow back unlike what another "expert" says.

Even my Groomer says she has already done 3 other Pyr this summer months..
Roman is her 4th. She also has other XL long hair breeds that come in too...
One or two of those Pyrs, actually is in worse matt conditions than Roman and has to be shaved down to skin where matt is.
Roman's at least is left with 1 plus inch (longest shear setting).

I also told her I will be doing this everyyear for Roman...
But she says.. That next time , the coat will probably be "better" and will probably only need a cut/trim.
Like a good hair cut you know... Hair is generally healthier.


----------



## hueyeats

CptJack said:


> The length will depend on where in the growing cycle it was, when it was cut. Probably 3-6 months.
> 
> Back to the condition that it was in? A year or more, if ever.
> 
> There's a reason you do not shave down double coated dogs.


And you say you had a Pyr???
Then that reason for not shaving down the Pyr you "should know" is Not that guard hair not growing back. .
But due to "sunburn"...
(Many pyrs being outdoor dogs unlike Roman who likes lounging in his TV room on his sofa)

Lol!!!!
At least that is what the Pyr "professional" forum says....
Different from what you said.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I wouldn't ever recommend shaving a double coated dog. I see many dogs come through the grooming shop that get shaved. Some grow back semi-correctly, some never have the same coat again. Some grow back only patches, some grow back coarser, and some get major skin problems from it. I wouldn't have it done again and chance that. Brush him frequently and just have that coat blown out a few times a year by a professional groomer. Hopefully it grows back alright!


----------



## hueyeats

Well...
We will see from Roman's pics in the winter months ahead if he'll be back to what pyrs looks like.
His tail hair is a solid 5inch plus... Thus has a full plum touching his back.

I will update the results as his fur fills back in.


----------



## Willowy

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I wouldn't ever recommend shaving a double coated dog. I see many dogs come through the grooming shop that get shaved. Some grow back semi-correctly, some never have the same coat again. Some grow back only patches, some grow back coarser, and some get major skin problems from it. I wouldn't have it done again and chance that. Brush him frequently and just have that coat blown out a few times a year by a professional groomer. Hopefully it grows back alright!


Can anyone explain this concept? To me it's kind of like saying that if I cut my hair short, it'll never grow back right. . .? Why would it cause major skin problems? Why would the fur only grow back in patches if the dog is healthy (Cushing's maybe, or some other health problem, might cause fur issues)? I suppose shaving it to the skin might cause some skin irritation, but is clipping it to an inch really going to cause all those problems?


----------



## CptJack

Willowy said:


> Can anyone explain this concept? To me it's kind of like saying that if I cut my hair short, it'll never grow back right. . .? Why would it cause major skin problems? Why would the fur only grow back in patches if the dog is healthy (Cushing's maybe, or some other health problem, might cause fur issues)? I suppose shaving it to the skin might cause some skin irritation, but is clipping it to an inch really going to cause all those problems?


The problem is that dogs hair grows in shed/regrowth cycles like a persons, but the undercoat sheds more frequently and regrows fairly quickly. The guard-hair (outter coat) grows at a MUCH slower rate, and sheds much less frequently - it grows, it gets as long as it's going to (terminal length) and then stays there for a long time before it sheds out and starts to slowly regrow . So you cut it short, you have to wait for that hair to shed out, and then start growing again, then get to length. Meanwhile, the undercoat is growing MUCH faster, shedding more frequently, and often the outer coat gets sort of stuck in it. Then you add risk of follicle damage because of sunburn, razor burn, scratching, elements, or any other number of things that can happen when the dog's so unprotected.

Humans don't have the same shortish terminal length or hair that stays in place for so long after it's reached its terminal length (that most people never see) - unless it's a constantly growing dog with a hair coat instead of fur. It isn't an absolute 'your dog's coat is screwed forever', but when it grows back quickly, easily and well it's luck of having cut at a time when shed/regrowth was in progress, and you haven't cut the hairs that are going to stay in dogs for a long time before shedding out to be replaced and grow. This is probably why shaving a lab is LESS likely to be an issue than a Pyr or another dog with a long, but double coat. They're always shedding and replacing coat and you only have to grow back about two inches of length.


----------



## Willowy

> risk of follicle damage because of sunburn, razor burn, scratching, elements, or any other number of things that can happen when the dog's so unprotected.


But a lot of dogs have 1-inch fur, or shorter, and don't get sunburn or scratching or any number of things from being "unprotected". Sighthounds, pits, Dals, etc. have really short single coats and seem to get by OK. 

I can understand that those who appreciate a breed's full coat probably want to discourage others from clipping a dog of that breed's fur. But the claims made just seem. . .not right.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I don't really see the benefit in shaving a dog down like that... especially a double coated dog. I did it to Sydney once and will never do it again. Because it's kind of pointless in my opinion when you can just keep up with grooming requirements and make sure the dog is always comfortable in the heat. *shrug* But that's me.


----------



## CptJack

Um, no. I have a single-coated short-haired dog - two, actually. They fry in the sun and have to be protected from it. With sunscreen or clothing. We made that mistake once. ONCE. The poor dog was showing red through his fur and now has a bald patch on his sternum where no fur grows because that's where the sunburn was the worst (he flipped over on his back to nap in the sun).

It isn't a death sentence for the dog's coat, and unlike others I do think that it's better than dematting a heavily matted dog, and offers some cooling. 

But you are risking a REALLY long regrowth time and damage.

Link: http://www.exceptionalcanine.com/blog/dog_sunburn/index.html#axzz2aPYy16hL


----------



## Crantastic

I like these two resources from groomers... they don't both take the hard-line "NEVER SHAVE A DOUBLE COATED DOG EVER" stance, but the first one explains how whether or not the coat grows back properly depends on how exactly it was cut.

http://scottsdalegrooming.com/2011/...er-cuts-help-or-hurt-scottsdale-dog-grooming/
http://groomblog.blogspot.ca/2012/03/shaving-dogs-for-summer-consider-this.html



> The reason why shaving must be done correctly– and is probably best handled by and experienced professional groomer–is because of the way dog hair typically grows. Humans have a single hair follicle per hair. Dogs have one hair follicle containing anywhere from 7 to 25 hairs. On a double-coated dog, in that mix of hairs, you have certain percentage of the coarse, glossy guard hairs and certain percentage of the soft, fuzzy undercoat hairs. Because the undercoat grows faster that the guards hairs, if the coat is shaved too close, the undercoat will grow out first and then the guard hairs can’t get out. The follicle opening gets clogged or occluded by those fuzzy undercoat hairs, and it can sometimes take years for the guard hairs to grow back properly. But, if the coat is shaved so that the guard hairs remain comfortably above the follicle surface, all hairs–guard and undercoat–will continue to grow as nature intended. The coat texture and color will remain intact. Basically, you don’t want to damage the hair follicle, and a good groomer will know how to clip a double coat to prevent that damage.


----------



## Laurelin

Trey was partially shaved for a procedure and his hair did not grow back correctly ever in the area he was shaved. He was an older dog (double coated) when he was shaved so I wonder if that made a difference. I've heard shaving can be especially tough with a dog with thyroid or other issues. Trey ended up with Cushing's but didn''t show any symptoms around the time frame he was shaved. It grew back kind of greyish in color and much thinner.


----------



## hueyeats

Hmmm... Did anyone NOT read???
Roman is not "shaved".
He has a "puppycut"... 1 inch plus left on his coat.


----------



## hueyeats

And again, thanks all for the comments...
Even those who want to "scare me to death" but ain't not happening.

So, what is done is done.
Will not love my boy less even "if" he was shaved totally and his coat won't ever grow back.
Even if it takes years for his coat to grow back I will just wait patiently like a his mommi would... Fur or no fur does not make any difference in my dog being so good for me.

He looks like a poodle right now... and I have no problem to give him this poodle cut yearly if his coat does not grow back ever.
So what??? (I'll just say he is an XL poodle)

But if it does or even if it does not... 
Rest assured, there will be photos so others' can follow up on it to "know" if & how a puppy cut can effect the coat.

Roman will be the "Guinea Piggie".


----------



## Effisia

For those asking about why not to shave double-coasted dogs, this is the graphic I was sent (a lot. A lot A LOT) when asking about it in terms of my Newf. It's been floating around several of my Newf groups all summer. I liked it because I'm a visual person and it made more sense to SEE it.










It's also why we've been spending a lot of time getting Annabel used to being brushed - It will be a daily occurrence when her adult coat grows in!


----------



## Kayota

I never understood what people were saying about not shaving double coated dogs... Until I met Vivi, my radiology teacher's Australian Shepherd. She had a VERY faded, unnaturally soft coat... I attributed it to diet even though he was a vet. Come warmer months and here comes Vivi one day with her coat all shaved down... That was my aha moment and when I got Faxon I vowed to never shave her.

And the above graphic reminds me it's been a couple weeks since I last brushed Faxon... oops! haha


----------



## Effisia

I can understand why people do it. It just seems logical that the dog would be cooler without all the fur. It's also a PITA to keep double-coasted dogs well groomed and without major matting, so I hear. And will very soon find out for myself...

But I hear so many owners talk about how the fur never grew back the same, like you're talking about, Kayota. I really don't want to chance it, so we bought a groomer's dryer and about 8 kinds of brushes and combs. And I'm going to be that crazy person marking "DO NOT SHAVE" in black sharpie on the records when I take her to the groomer.


----------



## LittleFr0g

> And you say you had a Pyr???
> Then that reason for not shaving down the Pyr you "should know" is Not that guard hair not growing back. .
> But due to "sunburn"...
> (Many pyrs being outdoor dogs unlike Roman who likes lounging in his TV room on his sofa)
> 
> Lol!!!!
> At least that is what the Pyr "professional" forum says....
> Different from what you said.


I can tell you, as someone who used to work for a dog groomer, that while it doesn't happen to every dog, it IS very common for a double coated dog's coat to be ruined by shaving. And, yes, even if you leave an inch of hair, it IS still shaving. Shaving a dog does not mean you shave it down to their skin.

Also, CptJack has been nothing but polite and respectful to you, even when disagreeing with you, in this and other threads, but I've seen YOU consistently be rude and disrespectful and frequently come right up to the edge of what this forum will tolerate before instituting a punitive ban. Consider this your first, and only, warning. Tone it down.


----------



## DJEtzel

A lot of goldens, collies, aussies, and english shepherds I've seen at the park and training classes get shaved down to about an inch like Roman.

Most of them look like complete crap when it starts to grow back, get hot spots, sun burn, etc. Not all do, but the large majority. There IS a reason why it is frowned upon, typically.

And with that, I'll ask... Why did you get a dog that needed regular grooming and then not groom him and just have him shaved, potentially ruining his coat and skin? That's not very responsible. Just get a poodle that SHOULD be shaved, for crying out loud.


----------



## hueyeats

That visiual "graphic" while may help some, did not aid me a bit... (still thanks).

I need actual "photos" documentation from dog studies of an actual dog example or many dog examples taken through stages 
(like what I am doing for Roman in this thread).

Roman wasn't shaved. He had a puppy cut and is growing in just fine... 
= why I started this as a thread.

So I can come back and keep a record for Roman.
And here is an updated photo of his hair growing in like he did...

Just cut.








A few week ago.








At 6-7 months old.








Hubby said, it will be back in full glory in by January... we measured his fur at 1 inch when cut, now he is at 2.5... yeah about 1 inch growth a month... so 3 more months??? 

Will be back with more picture updates.
Same dog, same guinea piggie... picture proof!


----------



## hueyeats

DJEtzel said:


> A lot of goldens, collies, aussies, and english shepherds I've seen at the park and training classes get shaved down to about an inch like Roman.
> 
> Most of them look like complete crap when it starts to grow back, get hot spots, sun burn, etc. Not all do, but the large majority. There IS a reason why it is frowned upon, typically.
> 
> And with that, I'll ask... Why did you get a dog that needed regular grooming and then not groom him and just have him shaved, potentially ruining his coat and skin? That's not very responsible. Just get a poodle that SHOULD be shaved, for crying out loud.


Did I say "shaved"???
Seems people don't like to read in this forum or have a problem reading.
I spent time grooming him, cut his nails and stuff.

What happen to his coat was a "perfect storm".
#1 Shedding time
#2 Conditioner muck up (matt more)
#3 2 seperate days of water fun and in the creeks.

If you read all thread about him... you would followed that I collected grocery bagfuls from his shedding *every single day* grooming him especially when he sheds.
Did I groom him correctly??? Maybe not!
Did I try? How would you read that?

I am as usual "guilt free" with my dog.
What I cannot do myself, I have no problem spending moola to get it professionally done = groomer gets my business.
And it was $200 bucks, plus another I will continue to spend again next summer.

He is well worth it.

Yeah I don't care about grooming him.


----------



## RabbleFox

Something got lost in translation!

A puppy cut _is_ shaving.  Shaving doesn't always mean all the way down to the skin. When you give a dog a puppy cut, you shave the fur down. You can leave a 1/2 in, an inch, 2 inches, etc. Shaving and puppy cut are pretty much interchangeable terms.

I would recommend asking your groomer what tools and brushes he recommends for Roman's coat type. And you can ask how to properly brush him out. You can save some money by brushing him out yourself more often. That way, you can do it correctly. 

I asked my groomer what brushes I needed for Bae's coat and how exactly to brush him to get the maximum amount of hair out. With his tips, I won't need to go to the groomer for ages!


----------



## hueyeats

Updating the thread.
Roman is looking a lot like he did in spring of this year before the puppy cut.
Comparison can be found on Roman's picture thread (started thread in April, compares to his recent post of hiking).

Just wanted to say the fur is coming in great and growing really fast.
Must be the fish oil pills I feed him.


----------



## hueyeats

RabbleFox said:


> Something got lost in translation!
> 
> A puppy cut _is_ shaving.  Shaving doesn't always mean all the way down to the skin. When you give a dog a puppy cut, you shave the fur down. You can leave a 1/2 in, an inch, 2 inches, etc. Shaving and puppy cut are pretty much interchangeable terms.
> 
> I would recommend asking your groomer what tools and brushes he recommends for Roman's coat type. And you can ask how to properly brush him out. You can save some money by brushing him out yourself more often. That way, you can do it correctly.
> 
> I asked my groomer what brushes I needed for Bae's coat and how exactly to brush him to get the maximum amount of hair out. With his tips, I won't need to go to the groomer for ages!


Great tips thank you.
I still like Roman getting used to being handled by groomers so he gets used to being pampered.
I support grooming professions.... It's not an easy job and worth every penny.


----------



## Tankstar

he is still shaved. just not right down like a 7f.

as for 200 bucks for the haircut? seriously? Id find another groomer, she didnt even do his feet or tidy up all loose ends all over.

as for it growing back. yea it could deffiently grow back now, but 4 or 5 shaves in may not. 

id save the 200 bucks, invest in a good HV dryer and grooming tools. and blow and brush him dry after days of play at the creek.


----------



## hueyeats

Tankstar said:


> he is still shaved. just not right down like a 7f.
> 
> as for 200 bucks for the haircut? seriously? Id find another groomer, she didnt even do his feet or tidy up all loose ends all over.
> 
> as for it growing back. yea it could deffiently grow back now, but 4 or 5 shaves in may not.
> 
> id save the 200 bucks, invest in a good HV dryer and grooming tools. and blow and brush him dry after days of play at the creek.


It's a good 200 bucks I'll say... My money. 
Besides, its common when I do my own hair, its at least 130 with highlights and all that and that's on the cheap side.
She was going to do his feet but I told her no because Roman kinda had enough (3 plus hours).

I am told a wet/ dry vac with a long hose is the thing to get for pyrs. So the noise don't deafen the dog.

Now it got me curious...
Because my groomer actually puppy cut 4 puts already if I remembered correctly for this past summer alone and a couple pyrs are her regular customers.
I need someone with pyr experienced you see...

And I think she says they are cut yearly and one is an older dog.
So... Hmmmm....

I may have to check with pyr rescue experts for the 4-5 shave and wont grow back thing


----------



## RabbleFox

hueyeats said:


> Great tips thank you.
> I still like Roman getting used to being handled by groomers so he gets used to being pampered.
> I support grooming professions.... It's not an easy job and worth every penny.


Pepper gets groomed every couple months but I feel it's important for dogs to be brushed out in between. Pepper goes for a bath, foot trim, nails, and brush/blow out. All in all $65. Matts suck and daily brushing definitely helps! $200 is a lot for a groom! Goodness. He must be getting spoiled in there! 

Because of Bae's hair type and his separation/crate issues, he'll likely never be able to go to the groomer unless sedated. It's important that I learn how to do it myself so he won't have furry issues!


----------



## Effisia

I think a full groom for a Newf around our area is about $150. Probably closer to $200 for a groomer experienced with giant double-coated breeds. And I've heard people having to pay as much as $300. It can get crazy expensive with big dogs. Daily brushing helps because it keeps them from getting matted, which would require more time to groom. We're starting to add a weekly "puppy spa" day to our daily brushing routine now that her coat is coming in. Awkwardly, I might add. Puppy awkward phases are adorable.

For the puppy spa days we:
-Brush her out with a slicker
-Comb her out with her greyhound comb
-Run the Mars Coat King over her to get her used to that (and use it to slice any baby mats)
-Give her a bath OR use one of those spray-on "dry" shampoos, depending on how dirty she is
-Trim up the pads of her feet and attempt to give her feet a "show groom" with hilarious results
-Thin out her feathers a bit because they grow like weeds
-Trim up the greasy fur under her ears
-Give her a coconut oil foot pad massage
-Dremel her nails so they stop mauling me
-Wash her face and put some coconut oil on her nose

First, it's great bonding and good to get her used to all of this. Especially the paw stuff because she's really sensitive about those. Second, I think it really helps when she DOES go in to get groomed because they don't have to work on her as long. The only reason I would EVER shave (or puppy cut) a double coated dog would be if the mats were just impossible to get through (or allergies/hot spots...), and I'm insuring that just doesn't happen.

Since it does happen to many double coated dogs that their fur starts growing back strangely, I just don't want to take the chance. I think if owners of dogs with double coats can get a good grooming regime down, the necessity for a shave would become minimal. You're getting your dog used to new things, you're bonding with your dog, and you're seeing to their health and wellbeing. Win-win!


----------



## hueyeats

Totally agree.
It probably would be scary for a groomer to have to groom a bad tempered xtra large dog that bites anytime the groomer touches it.
Even if that dog has the excuse of being in pain from abusive humans and Matt's, wounds etc.
(Many scenes of say animal hoarding, abuse cases etc.)

Why I think the money is well spent on groomers...
It's not an easy job and takes one to really love dogs to put up with the possibilities of that bite.

I have all the basics for Roman...
The slicker, the rake, 2 detangler comb, a hog hair brush (for smoothing), the mitten brush, the blade shredder, a furminator... Even the vacuum suction spin comb from TV commercials that is a waste of money.
I still groom him at least once a weak.

But I also love pampering him for that professional groom to get him used to groomers.
Since I train him myself... I always have that extra cash for groomers instead....
And why not?


----------



## hueyeats

Update:

Roman today "surface groomed" (15 - 20 mins brush, comb) by DH after his free roaming hike with us getting into pickers and stuff...

Notice the length of his hair???








Sitting nice for his groom...







DH working on his burrs.







Roman getting into "stuff" burrs, leaves, being a happi boy.
(Soft and bouncy hairrrrr......)








Roman back in April (spring; little leaves on the trees, still raked spring ground) of this year...
Hair length is comparable to today!

And just as soft... how I wish those people who petted him during our walks could talk.
Especially the gals... they just kept petting him...


----------



## Snuggles

Looking good. Just was curious to all this. I just groomed my Pom and feeling a little guilty that it is kind of choppy. I used a Wahl groomer. Her hair is so thick that she needs it trimmed. She is a taller Pom (not sure if she is even full blood but we don't care). She is my hunter dog so she collects various leaves and such in her hair.


----------



## RunsWithDogs

I'm a dog groomer and really it may never grow back. It doesn't matter what they say on the "professional" Pyr forum...the truth is nobody really knows why some coats grow back and others don't. It does seem the more often a dog is shaved the less likely the hair will return.

In my opinion if you get a long haired dog you are also agreeing to the frequent grooming needs..brushing, following through with a comb to ensure the dog isn't matted, and getting help from a professional regularly when need to prevent such things.

If a Pyr walks into the salon for a once a year shave the price is pretty high because chances are I will only see them once a year and once a year dogs are difficult! To leave one inch on a double coated dog the hair has to be in near immaculate condition, undercoat removed, etc... it can be an all day job depending on the condition and once a year isn't going to cut it.

They are beautiful dogs, I would never recommend somebody shave one (even once a year) and while I don't worry so much about sunburn I do worry about the coat growing back because it's very likely it will not grow back. It can grow back on one dog and never grow in right on another.


----------



## RunsWithDogs

Also, there is no such thing as a puppy cut unless you own a Standard Poodle puppy and entering the show ring. /sigh


----------



## anonymoususer

hueyeats said:


> next time we will just "suck up the blown fur dry" from a shopvac per groomer's tip)


Can you clarify for me? Use a ShopVac to suck the hair dry?


----------



## RunsWithDogs

Some Shopvacs have the option to blow and can be used as a dryer. It doesn't work quite as well as a dryer in a dog salon or others available on the market. It doesn't have enough force to really blow out undercoat.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I don't believe the OP will be coming back and answering... they were banned.


----------



## RunsWithDogs

Oh, didn't know. I didn't read through the entire thread..nice to see the coat grew back (this time) but I still really doubt it's the same quality it was before it was shaved.


----------

